# 8-stringers: Try Drop E tuning!



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2008)

Talk about hellacious huge 8-string chords! Take any standard 6-string barre chord....

Example: E maj & E min
E-0--0-
B-0--0-
G-1--0-
D-2--2-
A-2--2-
E-0--0-

Tune 8-string to Low E, now add 7th & 8th strings....HUGE!
(example: E maj, E min, A maj, A min)
E-0--0--5--5-
B-0--0--5--5-
G-1--0--6--5-
D-2--2--7--7-
A-2--2--7--7-
E-0--0--5--5-
B-0--0--5--5-
E-0--0--5--5-


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2008)

5 more variations:

E-0--0--2--4--4-
B-3--2--0--0--3-
G-1--1--1--1--1-
D-0--0--0--0--0-
A-2--2--2--2--2-
E-0--0--0--0--0-
B-0--0--0--0--0-
E-0--0--0--0--0-

Now just barre this around the fretboard in various positions.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 25, 2008)

i'm not a big fan of drop tuning. 

in standard, try barring an f# like

2
2
3
4
4
2
2
0


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i'm not a big fan of drop tuning.
> 
> in standard, try barring an f# like
> 
> ...



Done that, but you can't move the entire 8-string chord up the neck that way....unless you've got an extra finger.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 25, 2008)

well, you dont need to use all 8 strings to get cool chord voicings, as opposed to using all 8 strings?

Why not something like this chord but adapted for 8 or whatever.

E-7
B-8
G-7
D-X
A-X
E-7
B-8

You know, shit that has notes on the range of a normal 6 or 7 but are limited from doing because of ginormous stretches. Thats more interesteing to me than doing full 8 strings on every chord.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 25, 2008)

x
x
x
x
9
x
7
8

is one i enjoy using. it's adapted from 6's and 7's

or the same thing

x
x
x
8
x
6
7
0


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to trying out some different tunings when my 8s arrive. I've been thinking of doing double-drop tuning. Since i'm already in Drop A on my sevens, i was thinking E A E A D G B E (low to high) might make more sense for me moving to the 8.


----------



## arktan (Jun 25, 2008)

you could also tune the F# up to a G...... so you can "clone" the positions of the high G,B,E strings, this is fun when you play the high strings one after another and then add the low ones in between.... also the tapping is much easier if you're new to it, like me...

EDIT: I'm also not a big fan of Drop-tunings, they just make the power-chord thingy easier but mess up everything else on the lowest string...


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Jun 25, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Talk about hellacious huge 8-string chords! Take any standard 6-string barre chord....
> 
> Example: E maj & E min
> E-0--0-
> ...



Very similar to what I do  I'm in the same tuning. What gauge are you using for the top 2 strings? I'm using a .60 and .80


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 25, 2008)

Ain't it easy just get a bass?


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 25, 2008)

When I get an 8 (2nd batch of Intrepids, hopefully!) I plan on tuning it to drop E. That way I have the option to do a lot of riffs an octave down from the other guitarist in my band who still plays a 6 string.
I'll probably play a lot in standard too because their won't be as much to think about that way while I'm playing.


----------



## Nick (Jun 25, 2008)

arktan said:


> you could also tune the F# up to a G...... so you can "clone" the positions of the high G,B,E strings, this is fun when you play the high strings one after another and then add the low ones in between.... also the tapping is much easier if you're new to it, like me...
> 
> EDIT: I'm also not a big fan of Drop-tunings, they just make the power-chord thingy easier but mess up everything else on the lowest string...



drop tuning also makes chords possible which arent possible on standard tuning.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Demeyes said:


> When I get an 8 (2nd batch of Intrepids, hopefully!) I plan on tuning it to drop E. That way I have the option to do a lot of riffs an octave down from the other guitarist in my band who still plays a 6 string.
> I'll probably play a lot in standard too because their won't be as much to think about that way while I'm playing.




drop the B to and A, and the f# to an E, and you´re all set! 

and drop E is the tuning i´d want for an 8 string. i love it so much!


----------



## sakeido (Jun 25, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Ain't it easy just get a bass?



do not say such things in the extended range *guitar* section


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 25, 2008)

sakeido said:


> do not say such things in the extended range *guitar* section



yeah, it´s like saying "why would you want a seventh string? can´t you just tune the 6 string down to B? my Fender© Telecaster does EVERYTHING perfectly!"


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 25, 2008)

sakeido said:


> do not say such things in the extended range *guitar* section




No offenses, I'm just shocked on how low you guys tune these beasts.
I'm n00b here, excuse me.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 25, 2008)

someone should make a vid of themselves in drop E. i want to try Eb standard
low to high: Eb Ab C# F# B E Ab C#


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2008)

On my 7 string baritone (30" scale) I tune drop D for some songs. (DADGCEA)


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 25, 2008)

heavy7-665 said:


> someone should make a vid of themselves in drop E. i want to try Eb standard
> low to high: Eb Ab C# F# B E Ab C#



Its standard 8 string down 1 1/2 step


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 25, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, it´s like saying "why would you want a seventh string? can´t you just tune the 6 string down to B? my Fender© Telecaster does EVERYTHING perfectly!"



Bad example. Some people think its just as pointless as you think it acceptable. Different opinions. ;p


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Jun 26, 2008)

arg. dont know how to delete posts.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Bad example. Some people think its just as pointless as you think it acceptable. Different opinions. ;p



i don´t think it´s a bad example, it´s a typical "why use that, when you could use the ordinary thing like this instead?".

saying a bass is a good substitute for an 8 string tuned to drop tuning... well, you know!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 26, 2008)

im with morten but oh well.

it just provides a different tone duders, no worries. Were a bunch of nutters over here with our crazy guitar ideas, particularly in the extended range guitar section


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2008)

This thread requires clips.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> This thread requires clips.



second


----------



## lctdmf (Jul 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> This thread requires clips.



third'd


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im ordering the 608 on my birthday


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 5, 2008)

This makes me drool just thinking about it...

I wanna try EAEADGBE!!!!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jul 7, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> This makes me drool just thinking about it...
> 
> I wanna try EAEADGBE!!!!



that sounds fun


----------

